# AquaticLife CO2 Regulator



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

Does anyone know or have tried the Brand AquaticLife for CO2 Regulator? 
I am looking at getting one for my folks. 

Any suggestions, comments are most welcome.

Thanks


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I've not tried the regulator, but the AquaticLife products I've seen and tried were all very nice in design and build quality, imo. Hopefully someone can give you specific feedback though.


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

It is actually the first time I've heard of the Brand. Thanks for your reply though. I hope someone in here can share their experience with it.


----------

